# españolito



## Sauriodi

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy escuchando la canción de Joan Manuel Serrat, Españolito. ¿La palabra "españolito" tiene algún otro significado que un pequeño español? ¿Quizás un español ordinario, gente normal?


----------



## Elxenc

Sauriodi said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy escuchando la canción de Joan Manuel Serrat, Españolito. ¿La palabra "españolito" tiene alguna otra significado que un pequeño español? ¿Quizás *un español ordinario, gente normal*?



Exacto, el uso del diminutivo, aquí, no significa español pequeño, si no el otro que tu le has dado al final, el de español corriente. Eso es lo que quiere decir en esa canción de ¿Machado?. Una salvedad. Cuidado con el término "ordinario", aunque lo has usado correctamente, porque va perdiendo día a día su significado de común, corriente, general, etc., para prevalecer más su otro sentido, el de "grosero", sin educación.


----------



## Sauriodi

Muchísimas gracias, Elxenc por toda la información.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Parte de la estrofa que supongo que será a la que hace referencia Sauriodi, de Proverbios y Cantares, de Campos de Castilla, de Antonio Machado:

Españolito que vienes 
al mundo, te guarde Dios. 
Una de las dos Españas 
ha de helarte el corazón.

"Venir al mundo" es nacer. Muy recomendable la versión musicalizada por el paisano de Elxenc, el gran Paco Ibáñez.

Saludos


----------



## alberto gonzalez

No estoy de acuerdo. 
Españolito es un niño pequeño, un bebé. Por eso dice: "que vienes al mundo", o sea, que acabas de nacer. No hay ninguna base para pensar que Machado se refiera así a los españoles: no dice esta palabra nunca más (que yo sepa).


----------



## Lurrezko

Hombre, el sentido que apuntas es lógico, pero dado el contexto histórico es difícil sustraerse a la idea de pobre español de a pie, humilde, al vaivén de los sórdidos antojos de la historia de este país.

Saludos


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Pero es inimaginable que Machado llame también "pobre y humilde español" al que va a nacer en una concreta de las dos Españas: la de la gente acomodada, de derechas, etc. Por ello no se sustenta tu teoría.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo que dice Machado es que ese españolito va a estar al albur de una de las dos Españas, esto es, indefenso ante quienes escriben la historia, sean del bando que sean.

Saludos


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Yo no estoy de acuerdo, amigo Lurrezko. Sigo en mis trece.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Nunca había pensado que Machado al decir "españolito" se pudiera referir a un niño que va a nacer, pero reconozco que tal interpretación tiene su lógica. Sin embargo, en principio estoy más de acuerdo con la versión lurrezquiana, quizás porque es la que yo mismo siempre ha dado por supuesta, aunque la otra interpretación, la del niño, no es descartable.
Creo que se refiere al español de a pie, el español corriente y humilde, pero...todo puede ser.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Nunca había pensado que Machado al decir "españolito" se pudiera referir a un niño que va a nacer, pero reconozco que tal interpretación tiene su lógica. Sin embargo, en principio estoy más de acuerdo con la versión lurrezquiana, quizás porque es la que yo mismo siempre ha dado por supuesta, aunque la otra interpretación, la del niño, no es descartable.
> Creo que se refiere al español de a pie, el español corriente y humilde, pero...todo puede ser.



De acuerdo con Pablo, es más yo creo que Machado se refiere tanto al español que acaba de nacer como al que tiene 10,20,30 años o más.

Saludos


----------



## Idóneo

Me cuadra a la perfección la versión sociológica, pero me inclino por la de Alberto, la biológica.
Según se dice: "que vienes al mundo", casi se llega a decir "que aun no has llegado" "que te encaminas hacia el mundo".
Existe la posibilidad de que se dirija a los que aún no han nacido, a los que nacen en este momento, y creo que habla incluso de los que nacerán.
Creo que en realidad engloba a todos, humildes y soberbios.

Un saludo _sobreliminal_.


Un abrazo.


----------



## Peón

Pues aquí ya tienes las dos Españas, *Sauriodi*. Tendrás que decidirte por una de ellas.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Me la tengo que envainar, estoy de acuerdo con Alberto.
Mirad el enlace:
http://desequilibros.blogspot.com.es/2012/02/espanolito-que-vienes-al-mundo.html

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## Lurrezko

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Me la tengo que envainar, estoy de acuerdo con Alberto.
> Mirad el enlace:
> http://desequilibros.blogspot.com.es/2012/02/espanolito-que-vienes-al-mundo.html
> 
> Saludos de nuevo.




El hecho de que Machado hable del españolito que está por nacer, ¿invalida la lectura contextual, es decir, la que va más allá del sentido literal? Yo creo que no, Paco.

Un saludo


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Espérate, Lurrezko, que estoy ahora mismo ocupado con la güija, invocando al espíritu de  Machado para ver si se presenta y nos dice si tenía dobles intenciones cuando escribió ese verso...
Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Me alineo con Lurrezko.

El referente inmediato es el niño que acaba de nacer.

La imagen que crea Machado a partir de ese niño es la del español de su tiempo, cualquier epañol, ni corriente, ni ordinario, ni pudiente ni pobre, ni de izquierdas ni de derechas.


----------



## Lurrezko

alberto gonzalez said:


> Espérate, Lurrezko, que estoy ahora mismo ocupado con la güija, invocando al espíritu de Machado para ver si se presenta y nos dice si tenía dobles intenciones cuando escribió ese verso...
> Saludos.



Hablamos de un poema, no de un registro en el catastro. A Machado lo puedes ver en el cementerio de Colliure, a apenas 200 km. de mi casa. Acércate un día, es un sitio hermoso.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Agró said:


> Me alineo con Lurrezko.
> 
> El referente inmediato es el niño que acaba de nacer.
> 
> La imagen que crea Machado a partir de ese niño es la del español de su tiempo, cualquier epañol, ni corriente, ni ordinario, ni pudiente ni pobre, ni de izquierdas ni de derechas.


Yo también, porque así, tal cual, se ve desde lejos.
Era un poeta, después de todo, no un empleado del Registro Civil.
_


----------



## jorgema

Por cierto, sin tratar de compararlos (ni mucho menos) con Machado, en una canción del grupo Mecano (_"Un año más"_) también se usa la expresión "los españolitos", y en este caso es indudable que no se trata de ninguna referencia a niños, sino a simples españoles de a pie, españoles comunes y corrientes, españoles del pueblo (hombres, mujeres, niños, todos).


----------



## Erreconerre

Sauriodi said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy escuchando la canción de Joan Manuel Serrat, Españolito. ¿La palabra "españolito" tiene algún otro significado que un pequeño español? ¿Quizás un español ordinario, gente normal?



Se trata del niño que nace en España, que viene al mundo y al que una de las "dos Españas" ha de helarle el corazón; el español que no conoce la España que le espera. Y abundar sobre "las dos Españas" es un tema aparte.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

jorgema said:


> Por cierto, sin tratar de compararlos (ni mucho menos) con Machado, en una canción del grupo Mecano (_"Un año más"_) también se usa la expresión "los españolitos", y en este caso es indudable que no se trata de ninguna referencia a niños, sino a simples españoles de a pie, españoles comunes y corrientes, españoles del pueblo (hombres, mujeres, niños, todos).



Sí, Mekano lo sacó del verso de Machado y le dio un sentido que el poeta no había dado a esa palabra. Igual que A Dalí le llamaron "Eugenio Salvador Dalí" porque les dio la gana hacer un juego de palabras.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Lurrezko said:


> Hablamos de un poema, no de un registro en el catastro. A Machado lo puedes ver en el cementerio de Colliure, a apenas 200 km. de mi casa. Acércate un día, es un sitio hermoso.
> 
> Saludos


Si algún día voy a Colliure me pasaré antes por tu casa para invitarte a una cerveza.


----------



## Jonno

De hecho, en España una expresión relativamente común es "el españolito de a pie".


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Yo sé que mucha gente usa la palabra "espal¡ñolitos" con ese sentido que decís, pero todos la toman del verso de Machado atribuyéndole un significado que el poeta no le dio, porque está claro, literalmente hablando, que se refería a españoles recién nacidos. Y Machado, de izquierdas, no hubiera llamado a los hijos de la España de derechas de entonces (la clase acomodada, la burguesía, la aristocracia, los terratenientes y capitalistas,etc) "españolitos" en sentido de "personas pobres y humildes". Lo único que quería decir es que los españoles recién nacidos se enfrentarían de mayores al odio y el desprecio de las personas de ideología contraria, ya que había "dos Españas" muy radical y fanáticamente enfrentadas en aquella época. Emplazo a este foro a encontrar la palabra "españolitos" con el sentido de "persona pobre, humilde, corriente, modesta, común, etc,etc" en un texto -machadiano o ajeno- anterior al célebre poema que estamos comentando.


----------



## Jonno

Buscando en Google Books se puede encontrar la palabra "españolito" asociada a textos que no tienen nada que ver con niños ni bebés, o españoles bajitos.

Por ejemplo he encontrado un libro de 1813, "Napoleón o el verdadero D. Quixote de la Europa", en el que un "españolito" escribe una carta a favor de la restitución de José I Bonaparte. "Capítulo XVI. En el que se inserta por texto la carta de un españolito inxerto en francés, ó en las ramas y promesas de Napoleon, y se concluye el importante asunto de la expulsion de los Borbones, [...]".

Leyendo por encima la carta no parece que el mencionado "españolito" sea un español de corta estatura, pues se trata de un texto político en el que no es relevante la altura física. Por tanto mi conclusión (poco contundente, eso sí, que no tengo tiempo de investigar más ) es que "españolito" se usaba al menos un siglo antes de la publicación de "Campos de Castilla" de Machado con el significado de hombre llano, del pueblo, ciudadano de a pie.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Jonno said:


> Buscando en Google Books se puede encontrar la palabra "españolito" asociada a textos que no tienen nada que ver con niños ni bebés, o españoles bajitos.
> 
> Por ejemplo he encontrado un libro de 1813, "Napoleón o el verdadero D. Quixote de la Europa", en el que un "españolito" escribe una carta a favor de la restitución de José I Bonaparte. "Capítulo XVI. En el que se inserta por texto la carta de un españolito inxerto en francés, ó en las ramas y promesas de Napoleon, y se concluye el importante asunto de la expulsion de los Borbones, [...]".
> 
> Leyendo por encima la carta no parece que el mencionado "españolito" sea un español de corta estatura, pues se trata de un texto político en el que no es relevante la altura física. Por tanto mi conclusión (poco contundente, eso sí, que no tengo tiempo de investigar más ) es que "españolito" se usaba al menos un siglo antes de la publicación de "Campos de Castilla" de Machado con el significado de hombre llano, del pueblo, ciudadano de a pie.


¡Bravo! Me has vencido.


----------



## Bashti

alberto gonzalez said:


> Pero es inimaginable que Machado llame también "pobre y humilde español" al que va a nacer en una concreta de las dos Españas: la de la gente acomodada, de derechas, etc. Por ello no se sustenta tu teoría.



Cuando se parte un melón, no da como resultado medio melón y media sandía. Cuando un país se parte en dos, en cada una de las partes hay buenas y malas personas, independientemente de las ideas de los políticos de turno que son los que la lían. Pobres españoles fuimos todos. Y por aquel entonces yo era una españolita que venía al mundo en plena guerra. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

Eso es lo que tiene de bueno este foro: uno siempre está aprendiendo. 
Gracias a todos por ilustrarme en este hilo tan interesante.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Bashti said:


> Cuando se parte un melón, no da como resultado medio melón y media sandía. Cuando un país se parte en dos, en cada una de las partes hay buenas y malas personas, independientemente de las ideas de los políticos de turno que son los que la lían. Pobres españoles fuimos todos. Y por aquel entonces yo era una españolita que venía al mundo en plena guerra.
> Un saludo.


Sólo una aclaración: Los Proverbios y Cantares de Machado fueron publicados en 1917, mucho antes de la guerra civil.Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

Pues mi opinión es que D. Antonio mató dos pájaros de un tiro con ese diminutivo.


----------



## Bashti

alberto gonzalez said:


> Sólo una aclaración: Los Proverbios y Cantares de Machado fueron publicados en 1917, mucho antes de la guerra civil.Saludos.



Tienes razón en cuanto a la fecha de publicación pero, en mi opinión, Machado lo que veía era el abismo que amenaza siempre con dividir a los españoles. En la fecha en que se publicó esa obra la situación aquí era tan mala que en nuestra historia se la conoce por Crisis de 1917. Se juntó un movimiento militar (las Juntas de Defensa) otro político (la Lliga Regionalista) y una huelga general revolucionaria, más el malestar que provocaba la situación internacional (Gran Guerra en marcha, Revolución Rusa). Tampoco eran lo que se dice buenos tiempos para la concordia. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Sauriodi

¡Muchísimas gracias por dedicarle tiempo a mi consulta! 
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Sauriodi said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias por dedicarle tiempo a mi consulta!
> Saludos


Es que estuvo de lo más entretenida.

_


----------

